# (re)Pop goes the Vicki!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi guys!

Boss9 Noted last week that it had been a while since I had posted a custom.
Well, here we go! (I am learning how to use my new 5M/P digicam, so please bare with me and my fuzzy pics)

This simple custom Is a BadDog tyco Vicki Repop, molded in red. The fit of their parts is first rate. 
I detailed this gem and foiled the grill and belt-line all of the way around. (1/16" foiling is kind of tough, but I managed :tongue: ) I "futured" the heck out of it to seal the foil down and foiled the exposed X2 chassis bits for that "chrome-railed" look. Not a real complicated custom, but cool looking all the same.

Wish I had it in 1:1, eh! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Ride JOE! as always sweet work! Miss having you post things up...

Coach


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Boss9 Noted last week that it had been a while since I had posted a custom.
> Well, here we go! (I am learning how to use my new 5M/P digicam, so please bare with me and my fuzzy pics)
> ...


Thats a sweet looking ford vicki!! I have two of them that I painted it in black with flames on it ...

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Joez, Looks like you are taking lessons from those guys on fleabay "that don't know anything about the car" but ....

Great looking Vicki.... I am gonna have to get me a couple of those to mess with.

Keep 'em coming...

Jeff


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Joez - Nice job. I love the foil work on the chassis. It looks like sheet metal behind the pipes.

Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*a j.l. custom*

this is one of my favorite johnny lightning diecast converted to slot


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great Job Joez ! I may want to try the foil on my Vicky !

Neal


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

That's a sweet one alright, Joe!

Foiling is so much better than paint, and the chassis covering is great! I thought of that same thing but have yet to use the technique.

Love the colour and stance, too!

I'm glad to see your back at the bench, slingiing the slop!

A great piece! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers..


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool! We used to have 4 of those slammed Tyco bodies and ran them in a fairground type series. :thumbsup: 

BTW- There is a 1/64" chrome tape you can obtain.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Joe- as I said last nite- keep the cat away from the camera----so we can see more of yer super creations! That type of bod has always been a fave, and the way you customized it is done great. Lookin foreward to seein more!

DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking great! I'm gonna have to get back into customizing these things. And you can't go wrong with the foil! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, Men, for all of your support and encouragement. Though the Hi5s are really cool, BadDog (bodies) gets big hi5s for the excellent casting. I have a few cars on the bench that are truely custom that all of you will start seeing shortly. I have a new digicam!...(stupid cat)...and the best part of these new castings is the fact that..I share! I have not forgotten a single one of the favors that many of you have done for me. Many of you have been a big help to me in the hobby. Any how, I will post a new custom as soon as I can come up with something fitting and as clever for the header/title as our own Boss9 who happens to be the first perpetrator of this phenominon. :roll:

Many many thanks again, guys!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> this is one of my favorite johnny lightning diecast converted to slot


 ED! You NUT! That is so cool! :thumbsup: ....and funny!....(but still cool!)
I am still laughing! Is that really a JL?? I want to build one too! :roll:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Ed and Joe - Alvin and the Chipmunks(with Dave Seville)---to quote a song-

"Christmas, Christmas time is near, time for toys and time for cheer! 
We've been good but we can't last-- hurry Christmas, hurry fast!"--------

Wonder if anyone can finish the song?

Bout the time I got my 1st HO track in '64, that was my favorite tune! Haven't heard it
for 40 years but I still remember that- had the 45 record and made Ma suffer thru it hundreds of times!

Little early but Ed's van brought it to mind. Merry Christmas!---- DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DACSIGNS said:


> Little early but Ed's van brought it to mind. Merry Christmas!---- DAC


Right back to you DAC, from one geezer to another. Y'all have any SNOW up that way? One of my sons is stationed up that way in ND and they've had a few inches. 
 rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Right back to you DAC, from one geezer to another. Y'all have any SNOW up that way? One of my sons is stationed up that way in ND and they've had a few inches.
> rr


Dave, did you get any snow today? I got maybe half inches here in Elkridge... 

Wes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Our Weather lady covers Va. Western MD, and some of Penn-- 
This morning she reported of some heavy snowfall, and getting several inches through the night.  







Cheers..


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Yah RR we only have a couple inches, but my Ma, 45 miles north said yesterday she's got 6-8". Biggest problem is that the temp is only +3 degrees right now, with a 20 mph wind. Oh well, gotta deal with it. Yer boy in Fargo? Its usually much colder up there!

Later--- DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> Dave, did you get any snow today? I got maybe half inches here in Elkridge...
> 
> Wes



Wes,
Had some sleet then it turned to rain. 
Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DACSIGNS said:


> Yer boy in Fargo?
> Later--- DAC



DAC,
No, he's stationed up at Minot. Says he loves it out there. Enjoys the slower pace and people. Guess he doesn't miss the hussle and bussle of the greater metropolitan area around DC. I know I sure won't when I retire and move on. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Our Weather lady covers Va. Western MD, and some of Penn--
> This morning she reported of some heavy snowfall," and getting several inches through the night."


 I missed it the first time I read it......How about you guys? I added quotation marks :tongue: for you REAL slow guys. LOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So did I. I should have know better knowing Boss9's sense of humor. DOH! 

I'm glad for the Weather woman.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, I missed it too. must be my innocence


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Had some sleet then it turned to rain.
> Dave


yeah same thing here..

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Enjoys the slower pace and people.


I like the slower pace, but dang it, slower people can sometimes get on my nerves. You have to explain everything twice, maybe three times, and those blank stares and dumbfounded looks, and "helllllll ooooooo is there anyone home in there?" feelings you get trying to solicit an intelligent response can get real old real quick. Slow people are okay to race against, usually a good sign that you'll be seeing a podium finish that day. Just make sure you give them something like a 600 ohm controller and make them stand back a good distance from the table so they don't drool on the track when they nod off during the race. Try not to let them turn marshall. If they must, then get out your Sharpie and paint a big bold arrow on your car pointing towards the direction the car should be placed in the slot. That will increase the probability of your car getting put the slot facing the right direction from 29% to 34%. With slow people, every little advantage helps.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

DAC
Thanks for reminiscing with the Chipmunks. I remember the song (sorry can't complete it). I think I got my 1st track Xmas of '65. It was a layout mounted to a fiberglass form with some elevation to it. I have never seen one like it.
I do appreciate you reminding me of how old I am!
Jim


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hey Joe...*

...that´s so cool! 

I like the silver foil trim (one thing I myself never got familiar with so far :drunk: ...)! 

I´m waiting for a bunch of Bad Dog body kits for a couple of months now (ordered before his heart attack) and looking forward to build some cool Tyco dragsters, too!  

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

DACSIGNS said:


> Ed and Joe - Alvin and the Chipmunks(with Dave Seville)---to quote a song-
> 
> "Christmas, Christmas time is near, time for toys and time for cheer!
> We've been good but we can't last-- hurry Christmas, hurry fast!"--------
> ...


Check out the Bob Rivers parody from the album,"Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire". It's very funny! Your Ma might have prefered this version!

"We're a pain to listen to, been around since sixty two.
You could hardly stand un then, now here we come again".


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey CF you mean this one? LOL Jeff


----------

